# Alpine 8080 alarm, is it worth it., how good was it



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I have an opportunity to buy a BNIB Alpine 8080 alarm for about $300, is that reasonable. Keep in mind that it perfectly compliments my complete old school audio system of about the same vintage.

Additionally can the 8080 send a trigger using one of its outputs to a modern remote starter so I can still have remote start without a second transmitter.


----------



## dales (Dec 16, 2010)

they were/still are a great system. i wouldnt do 300 tho. id give 150 tops.


----------



## Mighty Noid (Mar 28, 2010)

Awesome alarm back in 1990!! 

Only problem is when the remote dies and it will. It will be so hard to find another one.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Great alarm. I bought and used one new in 1994 and still have a couple brains, two remotes (one NIB) and some accessories. The idea is it for one day to find itself installed in my truck as I too am all about the old school. I think the remote will be fine with gentle use and battery changes. As for the remote starter question I am not sure. I know the 8080 had zero on-board relays so prepare yourself with some relay wiring. As for the price, $300 is a little stiff but I've seen 8401 remotes themselves go for $150.


----------



## Mtriple (Oct 22, 2006)

Correct, no onboard relays but you will have no problem tying in to a car starter with the 8080. Worst case is you will have to drive it through a relay...


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Mighty Noid said:


> Awesome alarm back in 1990!!
> 
> Only problem is when the remote dies and it will. It will be so hard to find another one.


I think I have an extra used remote..


----------



## steward15 (Oct 2, 2012)

The idea is it for one day to find itself installed in my truck as I too am all about the old school. I think the remote will be fine with gentle use and battery changes. As for the remote starter question I am not sure. I know the 8080 had zero on-board relays so prepare yourself with some relay wiring.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

What was your decision on the 8080? I to may get one. What other add-ons are needed if any?


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

The only one I could find was on eBay and it was in Greece. I sold the truck I was considering putting it in.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

No offense but what's the point of using a 20 year plus alarm? Security is best left to technological advances. Idk but it seems like you might be taking the old school theme a little too far. $300 could buy you a lot more features in terms of getting up to date tech. The overall goal is securing your property. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

it's an outdated piece. In its day it was awesome. But it's like trying to use a 486 IBM computer today.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

duro78 said:


> No offense but what's the point of using a 20 year plus alarm? Security is best left to technological advances. Idk but it seems like you might be taking the old school theme a little too far. $300 could buy you a lot more features in terms of getting up to date tech. The overall goal is securing your property.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Who said anything about paying $300 for it? And for taking the old school theme to far! To each is own!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Agreed with all the above....$, relays (which if your clever, you can still do some sick ****!)
Its a GREAT/was great alarm setup. If its something you "want" to utilize you can! Can you do "better" for the $? YES! Is it adequate? Absolutely!

So long as your ok with the $ and can deal with potential remote issues, and relay's to get what you want/need out of it? Hell yes! If not? there are a LOT of options!!!


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

One of the issues is that the remote will get tweaked in your pocket and it will reset itself (which is bad for the programming I think). I had an 8040 with the remote and it was just a hassle.

Juan


----------



## ghost_ (Mar 16, 2013)

DAT said:


> I think I have an extra used remote..


Do you still have the extra remote?


----------

